# Hello people



## Greg (Jun 6, 2013)

Got a nice rare quiet night with a drink in hand so figured I'd check out the old AZ. I lurk very occasionally just not a lot of time to check in. I might have said it before.......I think I've posted everything I could ever think about posting over the years, but it's fun to chime in now and then. Most of you that I've become true friends with I still see on the MTB or out in the bumps. Hope the rest of you old time AZers are doing well.
 :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Jun 6, 2013)

Greg, I missed you! How are you pal?


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh Andy...I'm quite sure you don't miss me. But life is really pretty damn good. Busy, but good.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 6, 2013)

I was sure this was an old post that got bumped.....About time you stopped in to say hello


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 6, 2013)

Did you start a rock and roll forum yet?


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 6, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> I was sure this was an old post that got bumped.....



+1


----------



## marcski (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow. You must have pissed off or owed a lot of people money to disappear like you did.  .  

Hope you are well....your posts are missed here.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello, Newman!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Greg


----------



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi


----------



## bigbog (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello Greg....  Any outdoor plans for the summer.
*Should we be using any particular name when communicating...?


----------



## JimG. (Jun 7, 2013)

Well well...you're alive.

Do you still ski? I was hoping to hear from you about skiing a day at K or Hunter. I guess those places don't rate compared to the mighty Sundown eh?

Don't be such a stranger!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi I don't know you but I still say hi. Do you ski platty?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 7, 2013)

Greg said:


> Hope the rest of you old time AZers are doing well.



Get of my lawn! 



J/k. Good to hear you're alive


----------



## hammer (Jun 7, 2013)

Welcome back...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 7, 2013)

hey nice to hear from you ! U still playing that guitar ??


----------



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> hey nice to hear from you ! U still playing that guitar ??



I heard he gave that up and is now pursuing a semi-pro career in miniature golf.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 7, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Hi



How are you?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> How are you?



Hello


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 7, 2013)

funny thing is he won't be reading these replies for another 6 months.


----------



## Edd (Jun 7, 2013)

I think Greg should be proud of what he created here.  Must feel good to see it going strong.

Years ago I started a little drive-thru coffee stand with a couple of partners.  We sold it maybe 8 years ago and the same guy still has it, a half mile from where I live.  I drive by it to work and shake my head in wonder sometimes that that thing is still going.


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 7, 2013)

Weird that you would drive by it for EIGHT YEARS without stopping in for cup. Equally weird of the guy who created this place...


----------



## Edd (Jun 8, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Weird that you would drive by it for EIGHT YEARS without stopping in for cup. Equally weird of the guy who created this place...



Yeah that would be weird but I do stop there sometimes.


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 8, 2013)

Edd said:


> Yeah that would be weird but I do stop there sometimes.


lol ok just checking. That was not clear in your original post ;-)


----------



## Nick (Jun 10, 2013)

This is like a Loch Ness Monster sighting! Or big foot.   :lol: 

Hope things are well for you Greg!


----------



## Greg (Jul 29, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> funny thing is he won't be reading these replies for another 6 months.



LOL. I came back within 2 months...that's pretty good, right?

Shamless plug: my band is playing at The Wobbly Barn December 13-14 if any AZers are up at Killington that weekend. Say hello!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 30, 2013)

Greg said:


> LOL. I came back within 2 months...that's pretty good, right?
> 
> Shamless plug: my band is playing at The Wobbly Barn December 13-14 if any AZers are up at Killington that weekend. Say hello!


Hi I might be their what type of music does your band play?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2013)

Greg said:


> LOL. I came back within 2 months...that's pretty good, right?



Wow, did you accidentally click on the wrong link or something??? :lol:


----------



## mriceyman (Jul 30, 2013)

I might be up there depending on the weather and if they have the 2 fers going


----------



## JimG. (Jul 30, 2013)

Greg, are you planning on skiing that weekend? If so, I will make it up there for some skiing and après-music.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 31, 2013)

Greg said:


> LOL. I came back within 2 months...that's pretty good, right?
> 
> Shamless plug: my band is playing at The Wobbly Barn December 13-14 if any AZers are up at Killington that weekend. Say hello!



Hey,
Will try my best to make that a plan Greg.....


----------



## Geoff (Jul 31, 2013)

Greg said:


> LOL. I came back within 2 months...that's pretty good, right?
> 
> Shamless plug: my band is playing at The Wobbly Barn December 13-14 if any AZers are up at Killington that weekend. Say hello!



There goes the neighborhood.....


----------



## bigbog (Jul 31, 2013)

Keep all expensive vehicles OFF the access road emergency lanes Geoff!...LOL.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 31, 2013)

bigbog said:


> Keep all expensive vehicles OFF the access road emergency lanes Geoff!...LOL.



There's a perfectly good sidewalk I can drive on.


----------



## Nick (Jul 31, 2013)

Greg said:


> LOL. I came back within 2 months...that's pretty good, right?
> 
> Shamless plug: my band is playing at The Wobbly Barn December 13-14 if any AZers are up at Killington that weekend. Say hello!



How did  you hear about AlpineZone? Google search? 

Cool that you guys are at the wobbly barn. I met a guy last year at the Summit that plays at Killington a lot although now  I'm lost on his name, haha.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 31, 2013)

Greg said:


> Shameless plug: my band is playing at The Wobbly Barn December 13-14 if any AZers are up at Killington that weekend. Say hello!



Does your band have a name? It can't be shameless without a name.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 3, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Greg, are you planning on skiing that weekend? If so, I will make it up there for some skiing and après-music.


Will do the same!


----------



## AredMosinel (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello


----------



## Nick (Oct 8, 2013)

hi


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Greg. I see you are in CT, I heard there is a ski area called Ski Sundown that's pretty good, you should try it out


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2013)

Greg said:


> Shamless plug: my band is playing at The Wobbly Barn December 13-14 if any AZers are up at Killington that weekend. Say hello!



Friendly reminder. I'll be hitting the hill that Saturday and at this rate it might be my first day out!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 8, 2013)

Greg said:


> Friendly reminder. I'll be hitting the hill that Saturday and at this rate it might be my first day out!



I was just thinking of this!

Since you will be skiing, that weekend is now marked "K" on the calendar.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2013)

JimG. said:


> I was just thinking of this!
> 
> Since you will be skiing, that weekend is now marked "K" on the calendar.



Nice! Should be a fun weekend. I get to combine two of my favorite things!


----------



## dmc (Nov 11, 2013)

Greg said:


> Nice! Should be a fun weekend. I get to combine two of my favorite things!



i love rolling in off the hill and playing a set in my ski clothes...

Throw some sex in and it will be a perfect day..


----------



## JimG. (Dec 9, 2013)

Greg, check PM's...can't make it this weekend.


----------

